# Moving from DX to D3



## hillmom (Jun 13, 2011)

My son watered my DX and a D3 is my insurance replacement. I'm trying to get all the info to root and be prepared for SBF, however finding that info for the D3 is MUCH harder then the DX.


----------



## Dri94 (Oct 22, 2011)

Go to xda forums. More development over there for the droid3.

I recommend

Root.
Then safestrap.
Mavrom 4.5 on nonsafe
Kexec rom on safe

Once yu read a little at xda yull kno wat tht all means

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hillmom (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

is the droid3 your only option?
If so check out hashcodes kexec work he make the droid 3 run like a nexus


----------

